# [nsfw] Softpaw Magazine & Finding Avalon - Stocked in Europe...



## Vesuro (Nov 20, 2008)

*Removed*

Removed


----------



## Azure (Nov 21, 2008)

You forgot the part where I give you 5,000 dollars to get the dead oil tycoons money out of the bank. Are you from Nigeria?


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 21, 2008)

*Removed*

Removed


----------

